# Audi A3-Meeting in Wiesbaden, Germany - 80 Pics



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

Here some pics from the biggest A3-Meeting in Wiesbaden/Germany from our Community
http://www.a3-freunde.de :
http.//www.pixum.de/viewalbum/?id=855118


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3-Meeting in Wiesbaden, Germany - 80 Pics (AUDI-SPEED)*

Can you give a direct link? No idea where to go from the first one and the second one doesn't work.


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3-Meeting in Wiesbaden, Germany - 80 Pics (uv23)*

Sorry,
http://www.pixum.de/viewalbum/?id=855118


----------

